# Happy Ramadan رمضان كريم



## ayed

*غداً يوم الســـبـــــــت هو غرة شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات*

*In Saudi Arabia, it has been officially announced that tomorrow , Saturday is the first day of the Holy Ramadan**
*Ramadan mobarak*
*Kull sanah wa antom Tayybon.*




** (in some countries)
Moderator's note : this post is moved from another one in the Arabic forum
*


----------



## cherine

*Wishing a blessed and great month of Ramadan to muslim foreros on WR*
*and to all muslims around the world*
  
رمضان كريم
أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة ​


----------



## claudine2006

*رمضان كريم* 
Happy Ramadam to all the Muslims!


----------



## Heba

كل سنة و احنا طيبين
Happy Ramadan to all Muslims

It starts on Sunday in Egypt​


----------



## Heba

claudine2006 said:


> *رمضان كريم*
> Happy Ramadam to all the Muslims!


 
Thanks claudine


----------



## ayed

claudine2006 said:


> *رمضان كريم*
> Happy Ramadam to all the Muslims!


Thank you , Claudine2006.
Have good times


----------



## claudine2006

Ops, a friend of mine confirmed me the Ramadam will start on Sunday, anyway it's better to start before with the wishes!!!


----------



## cherine

claudine2006 said:


> Ops, a friend of mine confirmed me the Ramadam will start on Sunday, anyway it's better to start before with the wishes!!!


Grazzie mil Claudine for the sweet wishes.
As for the starting day of Ramadan, it's been a controversial thing since some countries decided to adopt the astronomical calculations to determine the begining of the lunar months.   (also see here, it's shorter and more to the point  )
So, Ramadan will start tomorrow in Saudi Arabia, and some other countries; and on Sunday, in Egypt and some other countries.

Nevertheless, it's still a great month for all muslims, and people had already started greeting each other for it since yesterday 
So, thanks again


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well althougt I'm not well informed about what Ramdan it's, I supposed it's a good day for all of you, and I wish it a happy Ramadan

¡Que tengan un muy pero muy feliz Ramadán!


----------



## ayed

شكرا يا هبه على التهنئة وكذلك انت يا شيرين​ 
--------------------------------------------
Miguelillo 87 Welcome back..Thank you very much


----------



## Heba

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well althougt I'm not well informed about what Ramdan it's, I supposed it's a good day for all of you, and I wish it a happy Ramadan
> 
> ¡Que tengan un muy pero muy feliz Ramadán!


 
Muchas gracias Miguelillo


----------



## cherine

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well althougt I'm not well informed about what Ramdan is, I supposed it's a good day for all of you, and I wish it a happy Ramadan
> ¡Que tengan un muy pero muy feliz Ramadán!


Muchas gracias Miguelillo 
Here's an article about what Ramadan is, and what we (muslims) are supposed to do during that month.


----------



## Jana337

Šťastný ramadán! 

ينا


----------



## Miguelillo 87

cherine said:


> Muchas gracias Miguelillo
> Here's an article about what Ramadan is, and what we (muslims) are supposed to do during that month.


Thank you cherine Haba just made me the favor to do it.
And now that I know a little  bit more, let me tell you a big BRAVO!!!! 'Cause you should have a big will in order to fast to many time.
And the porpose why you do it and for what it's very admirable


----------



## ayed

Jana337 said:


> Šťastný ramadán!
> 
> ينا


Shokrun ya Jana337


----------



## cherine

Jana337 said:


> Šťastný ramadán!
> 
> ينا


شكرًا جزيلاً ينا 


Miguelillo 87 said:


> Thank you cherine Haba just made me the favor to do it.
> And now that I know a little bit more, let me tell you a big BRAVO!!!! 'Cause you should have a big will in order to fast to many time.
> And the porpose why you do it and for what it's very admirable


Gracias de nuevo Miguelillo 
Yes, it requires will and faith, but it's a great month, and many muslims don't even feel tired by fasting.
Gracias


----------



## Jana337

cherine said:


> Muchas gracias Miguelillo
> Here's an article about what Ramadan is, and what we (muslims) are supposed to do during that month.


I am aware of the requirements but I cannot see a link. 

Jana


----------



## linguist786

سب ميرے مسلمان بهايوں اور بہنوں كو ميرى طرف سے:​ 
رمضان مبارک!​

  ​


----------



## cherine

Jana337 said:


> I am aware of the requirements but I cannot see a link.
> Jana


Ooops ! I forgot to put the link. Thanks Jana for pointing this out.
Unfortunately, I don't even remember what was the page I was going to put, so here's another one. I hope it would be useful for those who are interested in leaning about Ramadan and Islamic fasting.


linguist786 said:


> رمضان مبارک!
> ​


*رمضان كريم يا محمد*
*كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## Nunty

Happy Ramadan to all our Muslim colleagues!
Our monastery is on a hill and so every night we are treated to the music and other festive sounds. In a way, we'll be celebrating (is that the right word) Ramadan with you.
Warmly,
Sr Claire Edith


----------



## ayed

Nun-Translator said:


> Happy Ramadan to all our Muslim colleagues!
> Our monastery is on a hill and so every night we are treated to the music and other festive sounds. In a way, we'll be celebrating (is that the right word) Ramadan with you.
> Warmly,
> Sr Claire Edith


Nun-Translator, thank you very much.Have good times


----------



## .   1

I hope that your Ramadan is as successful as you want it to be for you and that you achieve what you are trying to.

I confess to being basically ignorant of Ramadan but my extremely small knowledge makes Ramadan appear to be similar to Lent.

I hope that you finish Ramadan happier and healthier than you were at the beginning.

Good luck and peace to you.

Robert


----------



## Heba

Thank you very much Robert for your warm wishes and sweet words


----------



## ayed

linguist786 said:


> سب ميرے مسلمان بهايوں اور بہنوں كو ميرى طرف سے:​
> رمضان مبارک!​
> 
> ​


Welcome , Muhammad and thank you for your greetings and wishes.


----------



## ayed

. said:


> I hope that your Ramadan is as successful as you want it to be for you and that you achieve what you are trying to.
> 
> I confess to being basically ignorant of Ramadan but my extremely small knowledge makes Ramadan appear to be similar to Lent.
> 
> I hope that you finish Ramadan happier and healthier than you were at the beginning.
> 
> Good luck and peace to you.
> 
> Robert


 
Thank you , robert and I hope Allah , the Exalted is He sustain us to fast the Holy ramadan in peace and stability
Ameen.Oh ! Lord of mankind


----------



## cherine

Nun-Translator said:


> Happy Ramadan to all our Muslim colleagues!
> Our monastery is on a hill and so every night we are treated to the music and other festive sounds. In a way, we'll be celebrating (is that the right word) Ramadan with you.
> Warmly,
> Sr Claire Edith


Merci Sœur Claire Edith 
Yes, I think we can say that we, in a way or another, "celebrate" Ramadan 



. said:


> I confess to being basically ignorant of Ramadan but my extremely small knowledge makes Ramadan appear to be similar to Lent.
> ...
> Good luck and peace to you.
> Robert


Thanks Robert (Oh, finally a name  ) for the nice wishes 
Yes, I think you can compare Ramadan to Lent, although I myself don't know much about Lent, but I think they're very much similar.
Peace and hapiness to you too 

P.S. If you're interested in knowing a bit about Ramadan, then maybe the link I gave in post #19 could be useful.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

May all Muslim forer@s, and indeed all Muslims around the world, celebrate a blessed and peaceful Ramadan!


----------



## cherine

Amen ! Amen ! Amen !
Gracias Chaska


----------



## AGATHA2

I also wish to all Muslim a peacefull and contemplative Ramadan. And may peace spread all around the world


----------



## Heba

Amen!
Thank you Agatha


----------



## .   1

cherine said:


> Merci Sœur Claire Edith
> Yes, I think we can say that we, in a way or another, "celebrate" Ramadan
> 
> 
> Thanks Robert (Oh, finally a name  ) for the nice wishes
> Yes, I think you can compare Ramadan to Lent, although I myself don't know much about Lent, but I think they're very much similar.
> Peace and hapiness to you too
> 
> P.S. If you're interested in knowing a bit about Ramadan, then maybe the link I gave in post #19 could be useful.


I had a look at the link and a few that I found myself and I now have a better understanding of how amazingly similar we are as people.  As I look more closely at religions and faiths I am constantly reinforcing my perhaps naive view that we are all the same.
Sr. Claire Edith said that she often kneels in Church and placed her forehead on the ground in a manner strikingly similar to the images I have seen of Muslim people praying.
It becomes more and more difficult to find any significant difference between people of different faiths or beliefs.

We are all in this mess together and unless we can stay together we will be in a hell of a mess.

Good luck to everybody and may the god of your faith smile at you.

Robert


----------



## aslan

Tüm müslüman alemine hayırlı ve mübarek bir ramazan temennisiyle...
Happy Ramadan to all Muslims


----------



## ireney

Happy Ramadan to all Muslims ​


----------



## Heba

Thanks Aslan and Ireney


----------



## anangelaway

Bon Ramadam ! Et aussi bon courage pour la cuisine _Mesdames_ et _Mesdemoiselles_ !


----------



## cherine

Merci l'ange 
Oui, la cuisine est dure un peu  mais quoi ! t'as oublié les messieurs


----------



## amikama

*Happy Ramadan!*


----------



## Masood

رمضان مبارک! (Ramadan Mubarak). ¡Feliz Ramadán!
¿Cómo van las ayunas? 
Saludos
Masood.


----------



## cherine

amikama said:


> *Happy Ramadan!*


Thanks Amikama ! 


Masood said:


> رمضان مبارک! (Ramadan Mubarak). ¡Feliz Ramadán!
> ¿Cómo van las ayunas?


Gracias Masood ! 
Las ayunas van muy bien, y los desayunos también


----------



## ordequin

Dear friends:
I'm late, but I also would like to give and to express my greetings and my best wishes, to all the forero-friends who are now doing the Ramadan fast.
I think I can undestand it, because once I had the chance to live this month in the muslim way. I would like to add it was a very constructive experience for me.

Mes chers amis:
Je voudrai saluer, désirer du bon courage, et aussi de la joie, à tous nos copains foreros qui sont maintenant en train de faire le Ramadan. Je voudrai ajouter que j'ai eu l'occasion de faire le jeûne, comme une façon de faire preuve de respect aux gens avec qui j'ai cohabité; et que ça a êté une expérience très édifiante pour moi.

Queridos amigos:
Quiero sumarme a los compañeros que os felicitan aquí, y os desean coraje y júbilo, durante el mes del Ramadán.
Entiendo que es una celebración, ya que tuve la suerte de vivir esta experiencia, de la que me hicieron partícipe unos amigos musulmanes, y que resultó para mí muy provechosa y positiva.

Sisters and brothers, frères et soeurs, hermanos y hermanas:
*Alaho,* God, Dieu, Dios...*Akbar!*
Un abrazo muy fuerte para todos.


----------



## zaby

Ramadan Kareem !
     ​ 
(Je l'aurais bien écrit en arabe, mais pour cela, il aurait fallu que j'aille demander sur le forum _Arabic_ comment on l'écrit, et ça se serait vu )​


----------



## Mei

Feliç Ramadà!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Heba

Muchas gracias Ordequin, many thanks for your sweet words and wishes .
Merci beaucoup, Zaby 
Moltes gràcies Mei


----------



## cherine

Gracias Ordequin, ¡que duleces palabras!  (perdona mi español) 
Y muchas gracias Mei (perdoname, no sé como decirlo en Catala)  
Et Zaby 
J'aime les couleurs  Merci beaucoup ma chère


zaby said:


> (Je l'aurais bien écrit en arabe, mais pour cela, il aurait fallu que j'aille demander sur le forum _Arabic_ comment on l'écrit, et ça se serait vu )​


Ben, on dit Ramadan Karim, et on l'écrit ainsi 
 رمضان كريم ​


----------

